# Franklin Mint Pewter Star Trek Enterprise NCC 1701 Model *RARE* (BOXED & COA)



## karr1981 (Feb 5, 2011)

From a Private Collection, opened only to verify content!

Franklin Mint Pewter Star Trek Enterprise NCC 1701 Model with stand.




























From the original 1960's series. Pewter version of the Starship Enterprise. Produced by Franklin Mint.


Approximately 250mm long. All pewter sculpture with 24 carat gold plated detail. Black composite and metal stand.
Complete & Mint condition from a private collection.
all original packing and shipping / storage boxes
two boxes one for stand one for model.
Original COA and Franklin Mint Compliment note


this is a perfect example of this rare and collectable model from Franklin Mint

£100 + Free UK Shipping, pm me for shipping cost to non UK Address


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Sorry, but I think your barking up the wrong tree around here.

Not sure that thing would fetch $5.00.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> Sorry, but I think your barking up the wrong tree around here.
> 
> Not sure that thing would fetch $5.00.


(nevermind the fact it's in the wrong place for a 'for sale' deal, right?  )

Oh, I think it's worth more that $5 USD. I recall when those were coming out in the '80s, it was a pretty big deal. That one, it's been handled a lot, look at all the scuffing on the plate on the underside of the stand. 

It's an odd rendering, kind of a mix of the Franz Joseph and Matt Jefferies plan views and maybe a hint of the AMT kit.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

There are several on ebay right now priced anywhere from $35 to $70 USD.


----------



## Allansfirebird (Jun 16, 2007)

Steve H said:


> It's an odd rendering, kind of a mix of the Franz Joseph and Matt Jefferies plan views and maybe a hint of the AMT kit.


To me, the gridlines and typeface on the hull resemble the fan-made blueprints featured in the Ships of the Starfleet manuals.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Notwithstanding that it's a hunk of junk, it's also not a scale model and doesn't belong in a scale modelling forum - there is a die-cast collectables section to the board and it properly belongs there or at least in the eBay forum, also on the Board. That said, it's completely off-topic on this forum.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I forgot how horrible that thing looked.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

At least it's not in as bad shape as this one that was offered on eBay for $79.99 US. The description said it was "a little scuffed".


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord! I know pewter is a soft metal and all but how the heck did it bend that much and not just break?!


----------



## FlyingBrickyard (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Good lord! I know pewter is a soft metal and all but how the heck did it bend that much and not just break?!


From what I remember, the composition of the metal used was much closer to the mix that was often used for table top gaming figures prior to 1993. In short, there was quite a bit more lead in it which made it considerably more malleable. 

As long as the pressure was applied slowly enough and the angle wasn't too sharp, you could get it to bend pretty far without any problems.

I suspect what happened to that one was that it was stored upside down in a box with stuff stacked on top of it. That or a kid got hold of it at some point. Either way, with a bit of care it could probably be bent back into shape with little to no evidence that had ever happened.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

<Insert Scotty/Viagra Joke Here>


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Owen E Oulton said:


> At least it's not in as bad shape as this one that was offered on eBay for $79.99 US. The description said it was "a little scuffed".


Looks like the work of a a po'd ex girlfriend or wife to me.


----------



## GimpyJohn (May 10, 2015)

I've got one of those silly things, along with the Romulan Bird-of-Prey and the Klingon D-7. The two bad guys are pretty good looking, especially the Romulan. I painted it, and it looks cool-- about a million times more accurate than the AMT abomination! One of these days, I'm going to putty & sand & paint the D-7 as a Romulan battlecruiser.

A friend of mine was given them as a gift; he didn't want them, so he gave 'em to me. I was delighted by the accuracy of the Romulan and the Klingon.

The "Enterprise" is in a junk drawer, where nobody can see it. HA!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So, no takers?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, I don't quite get the "abomination" jabs. It doesn't look so horrible to me for its size, and in fact its proportions aren't bad (except for the scribe lines). I see it as a stylized sculptural piece, and I even like the pewter finish. I wouldn't pay anywhere near the asking price for it, but I don't get why people are gagging on it so much.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you warm the pylons with a hair dryer or heat gun for a bit, it can be bent back easily without damage. Just need to be careful with how much heat; a little at a time would do.

And it doesn't look bad to me at all. Frankly, I think we get a bit spoiled at times, as too much of the "rivet counting" syndrome. That would look nice in a captain's ready room I think.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

wraithverge said:


> And it doesn't look bad to me at all. Frankly, I think we get a bit spoiled at times, as too much of the "rivet counting" syndrome. That would look nice in a captain's ready room I think.


Agreed!



wraithverge said:


> If you warm the pylons with a hair dryer or heat gun for a bit, it can be bent back easily without damage. Just need to be careful with how much heat; a little at a time would do.


Also, that picture of the one with the horribly drooping nacelles is not the piece we are looking at in the OP.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Most egregious are the raised pennants and engraved numbers, I think.

As for the one with the drooping nacelles, I made it clear that it was from a different eBay posting. People don't read English - they just like to look at the pretty pictures, it seems.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Most egregious are the raised pennants and engraved numbers, I think.
> 
> As for the one with the drooping nacelles, I made it clear that it was from a different eBay posting. People don't read English - they just like to look at the pretty pictures, it seems.


So, due largely to the "raised pennants and engraved numbers," it becomes a "hunk of junk"?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

wraithverge said:


> If you warm the pylons with a hair dryer or heat gun for a bit, it can be bent back easily without damage. Just need to be careful with how much heat; a little at a time would do.
> 
> And it doesn't look bad to me at all. Frankly, I think we get a bit spoiled at times, as too much of the "rivet counting" syndrome. That would look nice in a captain's ready room I think.


If I am not mistaken, one of these did show up as set dressing in Next Generation.

I was right, it was used in the episode "The First Duty".


----------



## dlogix (Aug 22, 2005)

^ So that would make it a "screen used" accurate set piece, right?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gee, all of a sudden it's not so bad now, is it? :wave:


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Proper2 said:


> So, due largely to the "raised pennants and engraved numbers," it becomes a "hunk of junk"?


As a scale model, yes. As a die-cast collectable, probably not, but I don't collect diecasts. And this IS a scale modelling forum, not the die-cast forum - that's a whole 'nother part of the Hobby Talk site. It's all a matter of perspective and from where I sit it stinks to high heaven. Especially when you look at the dorsal, which ids not even properly assembled, being at least 1/4" too high in its cavity...


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

dlogix said:


> ^ So that would make it a "screen used" accurate set piece, right?


No, this particular one is probably not the actual screen-used item, just another die-cast from the same line. When talking props, the term "screen used" refers to the specific individual item. This could be described "as seen on screen", though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm glad I never bought one but it's more of a sculpture/ornament than an accurate scale model. Ok for display but not as a miniature replica.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Owen E Oulton said:


> As a scale model, yes. As a die-cast collectable, probably not, but I don't collect diecasts. And this IS a scale modelling forum, not the die-cast forum - that's a whole 'nother part of the Hobby Talk site. It's all a matter of perspective and from where I sit it stinks to high heaven. Especially when you look at the dorsal, which ids not even properly assembled, being at least 1/4" too high in its cavity...



More accurately, this IS a thread for the Franklin Pewter Enterprise. No one claims that this re-creation is a scale-accurate model. It is obvious to anyone that this sculpture, with the unpainted, pewter finish, raised pennants, engraved graphics, and whatever other "inaccuracies" you wish to inflict upon it, are not meant to be to scale or accurate to the original, but rather they're designed by the artist to enhance the piece in a stylized way, particularly for its size. I have seen many a "scale" model in this forum that are neither stylish nor accurate in many ways. Yet, the benefit of the doubt is overwhelmingly awarded to the modeler not only because it is the generous thing to do and in the spirit but because he is more often than not entitled to his artistic interpretation. It may, "from where you sit, stink to high heaven," but from where "I sit," it's a pretty cool collectible. I wouldn't pay the asking price but I would certainly pay something more reasonable. 

The soft metal is a different story, and I do find that aspect of it poorly planned and annoying. Maybe it should be kept as cool as a cucumber in the crisper.


----------

